
My Experience Interning at a YC Startup - canadianrandom
http://akshaybudhkar.me/2015/04/29/my-experience-of-working-at-a-yc-startup/
======
atom-morgan
FarmLogs seems to have a nice company culture. They brought someone in who
seems to have been unfamiliar with many of the technologies they use. Yet with
good mentors and some patience, it looks like everything worked out.

~~~
gumballhead
We've had some really amazing interns and ask a lot from them. As Akshay says,
they basically have the same responsibilities and opportunities to make an
impact as full timers. It's awesome that they get a lot out of it too. We'll
miss you Akshay!

------
kefka
That routing detection you're doing for the tractors looks very similar to a
2d GCode.

Maybe there's room for new tractors in the industry. How about autonomous
tractors? Make them small, cheap, and autonomous. Instead of the farmer
driving one huge $1mill machine, instead have the farmer watch from a web
interface the 10 mini tractors that swarm.

~~~
mc32
I think with tractors you need some heft so they have sufficient traction to
pull the equipment behind them. Also with ten small units you have 10x the
parts which can break down. But maybe there ate mitigating factors and maybe
crops like beans could be planted with smaller tractors.

~~~
SteveGerencser
This. We have a small farm but small tractors don't have the horespower needed
to pull and power the equipment needed up and down hills. Most people forget
that not every farm is flat. We have significant hills in this part of the
country and need the power to climb, pull several thousand pounds of rolling
equipment plus provide it power in many cases.

~~~
iagooar
Are you by any chance working in the tech industry + having a small farm? If
yes, is it a viable lifestyle? Did you choose it or is it a family business?
Sorry for the many questions, I'm curious because I've always been attracted
to compaginating work as engineer with something more "traditional" and closer
to the nature.

~~~
SteveGerencser
Yes, we are both (my wife and I) are in tech. I'm an analytics/conversion
consultant and she is a principle engineer with an aerospace company. Early
mornings are answering email and putting out fires, then farm work during the
day and then 'paid work' in the afternoon / evenings. We stay very busy but
our 'jobs' = 20 to 30 hours a week the rest is spent playing in the dirt. We
raise a lot of birds to release in to the wild (Quail/Guinea/Ducks) and we in
the process of adding beef cattle this year. It is a lot of work and very
satisfying to work in tech and dirt at the same time. I added my email to my
profile if anyone wants to get more detailed info or advice.

~~~
iagooar
That's amazing! I'm going to write you some more questions during the weekend.

------
mayankag
You will be missed Akshay! Hope we work together again someday :)

------
qxi
This is a much better writeup than the report that the UW Co-op office forces
all students to produce by the end of their internships.

------
general_failure
"People cook, play, and work out together, and everyone enjoys coming to work
everyday. It’s hard to imagine what my life would have been without these
memories with them."

What is this I feel.. envy?

While I cannot do this anymore because of family constrains, I do miss the
days where I could hang around my colleagues all day long (who are still my
best friends till date).

------
iblaine
Advice to anyone looking for an internship, make it clear you have a blog
during your interview process. That's an intangible part of the interview
process but surely it will help.

~~~
mehrzad
I am looking for an internship but my blog has semi-ranty posts. I link to it
in my resume, but could that hurt me?

~~~
vcarl
As long as the rants aren't inappropriate and are related to whatever
professional area you're in, I wouldn't think they're a problem. e.g. ranting
about the webdev toolchain would be reasonable, ranting about current events
or personal viewpoints could raise red flags.

------
sampl
We <3 you Akshay!

Pssst... farmlogs.com/jobs ;)

~~~
sgrove
And yet you haven't posted on the "Who's Hiring" thread, even with all your
cool tech :)

------
hung
I've been told by people that my sense of humor is actually pretty
normal/average.

